# معالجة مياه التبريد ( chilled water ) ؟



## aassam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

االسلام عليكم 

من خلال عملي كمهندس ميكانيك أحتاج إلى معرفة طرق معالجة مياه التبريد داخل الشبكات 


أرجوا من زملائي المهندسين المعنييين بهذا الموضوع تقديم المساعدة .

شكرا


----------



## maidi (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 
هذه بعض الملاحظات في هذا الموضوع :

-	إن المياه المستخدمة في أنظمة التبريد المغلقة ترتبط معالجتها بالمواد الإنشائية المصنعة منها هذه الأنظمة .
-	العديد من هذه الأنظمة تستخدم مياه نقية ( مع مراعاة أن تكون المياه غير مسببة للتآكل أو مسببة لتشكل القشور ) بدون أية مشاكل .
-	هناك حالات تتطلب استخدام مياه معالجة ro .
-	وهناك حالات تستخدم مياه منزوعة الشوارد المسببة للعسرة ( القساوة ) .
-	إلا أن الأوكسجين المنحل المسبب للتآكل ، يتطلب إزالته بإضافة مواد مزيلة للأ وكسجين .
-	كما أن المعالجة بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية - لكل الحالات – ضروري لمنع التآكل البكتيري أو ما يسمى بالنخر .
أي أن جميع عمليات المعالجة يجب أن تقود لمنع عملية التآكل وتشكل القشور في المنشأة ، وهي مرتبطة بنصائح الشركة المصنعة لهذا النظام .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## aassam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح ..........


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 نوفمبر 2012)

فى انتظار الرد من المتخصصين


----------



## Amr_obida (17 يناير 2013)

اولا دائرة Condenser /cooling tower:
يتم استخدام مادة zinc chloride وهذا لعمل طبقة حمايو من الزنك على المواسير و مواسير النحاس فى الكوندنسر لمنع التأكل ويتم استخدام ماده organophosphonate وهذه لمنع الترسيبات ويتم الحفاظ على الاملاح الذائبة فى مجال محدود على حسب مياه التعويض 

ثانيا دائرة chilled :
يتم استخدام ماده النيتريت للتفاعل مع الاكسجين ومنع التأكل 
او يتم استخدام مادة Tannine وهذه ايضا تتفاعل مع الاكسجين وتقوم بعمل طبقة حمايه على المواسير وانا افضلها 
مهندس معالجة مياه


----------

